# 489 Family Sponsor Visa



## genius.evil (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiya,
I intend to apply for WA *"Family sponsored" *Visa. . . I would like to ask a query under the recent development took place as mentioned under:

_" The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) have announced, without any prior notice, that States and Territories are no longer able to nominate the following occupation groups for SkillSelect subclasses 190 and 489;

Chemical and Materials Engineers (ANZSCO Group 2331);
ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO Group 2611);
Electronics Engineers (ANZSCO Group 2334);
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals (ANZSCO Group 2633);
Other Engineering Professional (ANZSCO Group 2339); and
Software and Applications Programmers (ANZSCO Group 2613). "
_

Under this condition, *can we still apply for 489 family sponsored visa....would our application be entertained in this scenario?*

Looking forward for your expert opinion.....

Regards,


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

i think we can .. if our relative sponsor us?


----------



## Mavenonline (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, Delighted to see such a large number of people sharing so much of useful information. I can also see there are many knowledgeable people who are helping out. I too would like to share my knowledge gained over this experience for the benefit of others. I would be grateful if someone can throw some light on the steps that needs to be followed to begin with 489 family sponsored Visa. ANZSCO Group 2613, ACS received 31.7.2013 after 3 months even though it was an open and close evaluation. EOI points 70. Want to move to Victoria as my brother lives there. Have lodged EOI 15 Sept 2013. Awaiting Invitation
My question is why haven’t I received my invitation when others have score of 60/65 have received invitation. Am I missing something? For 489 family sponsored do we have to submit application to Victoria state?
Any help will be appreciated


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mavenonline said:


> Hi, Delighted to see such a large number of people sharing so much of useful information. I can also see there are many knowledgeable people who are helping out. I too would like to share my knowledge gained over this experience for the benefit of others. I would be grateful if someone can throw some light on the steps that needs to be followed to begin with 489 family sponsored Visa. ANZSCO Group 2613, ACS received 31.7.2013 after 3 months even though it was an open and close evaluation. EOI points 70. Want to move to Victoria as my brother lives there. Have lodged EOI 15 Sept 2013. Awaiting Invitation
> My question is why haven’t I received my invitation when others have score of 60/65 have received invitation. Am I missing something? For 489 family sponsored do we have to submit application to Victoria state?
> Any help will be appreciated


You do not need to submit application to Victoria State as you are sponsored by family. 65 pointers for 189 are getting invited almost immediately for your occupation. But 489 has a different ceiling, and under that scheme, invitations per round may be treated separately. Although DIAC didn't mention anything about it. Wait till the next round and then take further steps.


----------



## Mavenonline (Oct 9, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> You do not need to submit application to Victoria State as you are sponsored by family. 65 pointers for 189 are getting invited almost immediately for your occupation. But 489 has a different ceiling, and under that scheme, invitations per round may be treated separately. Although DIAC didn't mention anything about it. Wait till the next round and then take further steps.


thanks


----------



## prashantdwivedi1985 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello,

Hope you are well, I am looking for Visa 489 though i have same visa for Adelaide and due to not much opportunities here i want to move to WA hence looking for Family sponsored 489 Visa.

Could you please help me to find out if i can work in perth or in Melbourne having this visa? also how much time it would take to get this done considering i have ACS and IELTS ready with me.


thanks for your resposne, if possible please email mail me at [email protected] for much effective communication.

Thanks,
Prashant


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mavenonline said:


> Hi, Delighted to see such a large number of people sharing so much of useful information. I can also see there are many knowledgeable people who are helping out. I too would like to share my knowledge gained over this experience for the benefit of others. I would be grateful if someone can throw some light on the steps that needs to be followed to begin with 489 family sponsored Visa. ANZSCO Group 2613, ACS received 31.7.2013 after 3 months even though it was an open and close evaluation. EOI points 70. Want to move to Victoria as my brother lives there. Have lodged EOI 15 Sept 2013. Awaiting Invitation
> My question is why haven’t I received my invitation when others have score of 60/65 have received invitation. Am I missing something? For 489 family sponsored do we have to submit application to Victoria state?
> Any help will be appreciated


copied from the departments results page is the answer to your question, see below

"Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers."

Thats very sad to hear, u said u have 70 points right, well maybe u should just apply without your relativ es sponsorship, u dont need the extra 10 points, u might have a better chance of getting invited with 60 points under 189 category . . . . just a suggestion. good luck


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi my cousin is in sydney.. I have got my skills assessed under marketing specialist and got a positive result.. However the states are not sponsoring marketing specialist as of now.. Can i apply for family sponsor visa


----------



## SL7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi guys I'm a just passed out Engineering graduate. I have a question regarding experience required to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa process.Do we need to have at least 1 year of experience to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa or can we apply just having a degree if we can acquire 60 points in total?


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

SL7 said:


> Hi guys I'm a just passed out Engineering graduate. I have a question regarding experience required to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa process.Do we need to have at least 1 year of experience to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa or can we apply just having a degree if we can acquire 60 points in total?


The Australian immigration department requires you to have at least one year but your assessing body may require more. For example, in my case DIAC requires only one year but the Australian Computer Society which does my skill assessment requires a minimum of two years.

I suggest you find out what your assessing body is and then check on their site. Good Luck.


----------



## SL7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Vikr22 said:


> The Australian immigration department requires you to have at least one year but your assessing body may require more. For example, in my case DIAC requires only one year but the Australian Computer Society which does my skill assessment requires a minimum of two years.
> 
> I suggest you find out what your assessing body is and then check on their site. Good Luck.


Thank You for replying nd wishes Vikr22. I searched for 1 yr experience rule on DIAC website but couldn't fine?. Isn't it a rule which existed for 2011/2012 program year?


----------



## Vikr22 (Jun 1, 2012)

SL7 said:


> Thank You for replying nd wishes Vikr22. I searched for 1 yr experience rule on DIAC website but couldn't fine?. Isn't it a rule which existed for 2011/2012 program year?


yes there was a rule like that initially but now i think it doesnt matter because all the skill assessment bodies require a minimum of one year and most bodies require more than one year so i think DIAC has stopped mentioning that as a rule on their site to avoid confusion. thats my opinion.


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

hi all,

Suppose If someone gets 489 visa (Family Sponser) and is looking to get pr after 2 years via opting for 887 visa.

My Quest.: 

1) If there any chance in coming next 2 years about the closing of this 887 visa or changing of any rule of this 887 visa?

2) What if? this 887 visa gets closed by government, then what will be the options for the visa holder 489? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!
Interesting question anyone????

further i'll to add something too

how long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor us. 

And with 65 points should i go for family sponsorship or not. 
Under fs now im securing 65 points with ielts score L 6.5(invigulAtor took paper), R 7,S 7, W7.5.

i am also thinking about re taking ielts. What should i do?

Under 489FS are you bound to do job in your nominated occupation or you are supposed to do any full time job.

Actually my brother just got his 189 approval and he will be going next month so i was wondering if he could nominate me right away.


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

Has anyone got invitation for 489 family sponsor visa on 7th September 2015 ? If yes, then please specify your submitted EOI date..


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Cresform said:


> hi all,
> 
> Suppose If someone gets 489 visa (Family Sponser) and is looking to get pr after 2 years via opting for 887 visa.
> 
> ...


1. Its not possible that 887 pathway would be closed in near future. Because they need skilled people and like to plat cheap game with them. However, 489 is 4 years visa and say if they close 887 then people can go for 189 (they can claim Australia work experience then). 

2. Your brother needs to be in Australis on PR for at least 1 year to sponsor you for 489 FS visa. 

So, must retake IELTS again and go for 189. It will be good option for you buddy.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

AKBh said:


> Has anyone got invitation for 489 family sponsor visa on 7th September 2015 ? If yes, then please specify your submitted EOI date..


It seems no body received or is anybody received he/she may not be on this forum.

Please share your timelines dear.


----------



## DylanAung (Oct 30, 2015)

In response to your answer for #2, can I ask where you get this info that sponsor needs to be PR for at least a year?? I have checked in immigration website and found that as long as you are either PR, citizen or eligible NZ citizen who live in designated area, you are eligible. The duration of your residency does not play a part. Can you clarify? 

Quote from Immi Website;

You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:
•you are at least 18 years of age 
•you live in a designated area of Australia
•you are an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen. 

The relative or the relative's partner you want to sponsor must be your:
•child or stepchild
•parent or step-parent
•brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
•grandparent or first cousin.

Your sponsor should provide certain documents as listed in the document checklist.
.....Unquote





HWarraich said:


> 1. Its not possible that 887 pathway would be closed in near future. Because they need skilled people and like to plat cheap game with them. However, 489 is 4 years visa and say if they close 887 then people can go for 189 (they can claim Australia work experience then).
> 
> 2. Your brother needs to be in Australis on PR for at least 1 year to sponsor you for 489 FS visa.
> 
> So, must retake IELTS again and go for 189. It will be good option for you buddy.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

DylanAung said:


> In response to your answer for #2, can I ask where you get this info that sponsor needs to be PR for at least a year?? I have checked in immigration website and found that as long as you are either PR, citizen or eligible NZ citizen who live in designated area, you are eligible. The duration of your residency does not play a part. Can you clarify?
> 
> Quote from Immi Website;
> 
> ...


Check from immigration office from Aus by phn call. Minimum 1 year condition is there. They have written "eligibal family member" on website.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

HWarraich said:


> Check from immigration office from Aus by phn call. Minimum 1 year condition is there. They have written "eligibal family member" on website.


This is weird. I would assume that a condition as important as this minimum PR requirement for sponsors would be published in their website. As there is no such condition in the website, I don't think this is true.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Appledeuce said:


> This is weird. I would assume that a condition as important as this minimum PR requirement for sponsors would be published in their website. As there is no such condition in the website, I don't think this is true.


I confirmed the same from immigration office and this condition is there. I got invite for 489 FS visa but I am not going to lodge visa due to this condition. My younger brother has already spent more than 7 years in Aus but he never lived in the Regional area since last 6.5 years. Now, he moved to Victoria (which is considered as designated area for 489 FS visa) since last 8 months. He confirmed from immigration office and thats why I am sure about it.


----------



## DylanAung (Oct 30, 2015)

HWarraich said:


> I confirmed the same from immigration office and this condition is there. I got invite for 489 FS visa but I am not going to lodge visa due to this condition. My younger brother has already spent more than 7 years in Aus but he never lived in the Regional area since last 6.5 years. Now, he moved to Victoria (which is considered as designated area for 489 FS visa) since last 8 months. He confirmed from immigration office and thats why I am sure about it.


I am a visa 189 holder and have done enough research. I know Immi website has comprehensive information when it comes to requirement. If you are not sure, please do not speculate. One year requirement is for State Sponsorship. You can see in individual state website, they list down all requirement. 

As for family sponsor, it is not a requirement. Just like visa 189, work experience is not a mandatory requirement or not a requirement at all. But if you have it enough, you can get extra points.

And another important point:
You mentioned your brother stayed in Australia for years but just because he didn't live in regional area, you could not apply for Family Sponsor visa. This is wrong info. You are definitely confused with State sponsorship and family sponsorship. For family sponsorship, sponsor must be from designated area. And that's all area in Victoria including metropolitan Melbourne. Only for state sponsorship, you as the visa holder must live in specific regional area. 

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-

This is the official info from the immi website. When you ask the officer over the phone, there are two possibilities that she/he give you wrong info. 
1) because he or she really does not know and not sure
2) She or he knows the requirement but you are unable to explain to her clearly what your question is. 

Good Luck


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

DylanAung said:


> I am a visa 189 holder and have done enough research. I know Immi website has comprehensive information when it comes to requirement. If you are not sure, please do not speculate. One year requirement is for State Sponsorship. You can see in individual state website, they list down all requirement.
> 
> As for family sponsor, it is not a requirement. Just like visa 189, work experience is not a mandatory requirement or not a requirement at all. But if you have it enough, you can get extra points.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear for your valuable reply.

I am not confused with state sposorship and family sponsorship. Because he confirmed from immigration officer by providing all post codes where he lived since his PR. 
He lived in one of the post codes of Brisbane Metropolitan area (which is not a regional area for family sponsorship) so thats why he was not able to sponsor me during his stay in Brisbane. 

Now, he moved to Victoria (which is considered as regional area including Melbourne metropolitan area) since last 8 months and requirement is minimum1 year to sponsor. Because as per immigration officer, date of EOI creation should be after 1 year of stay in the regional area i.e. Victoria in my case.

Going forward, if we assume that there may be some confusion/communication problem while talking with immigration officer. Please help me by calling the immigraion helpline from Aus and reply.
I wil be waiting for your response.


----------



## DylanAung (Oct 30, 2015)

There is no need to call the immigration officer. They don't normally entertain unless you have officially lodged the application and have an application ID, then you can call to check the status. As for requirement, they will direct you to the website. 

The requirement is very clear. As long as your relative lives there permanently with an address, you can apply. I have lodged the EOI for my sister, the address is all that it needs.

Have you checked the forms required for this visa? No minimum stay questions asked. If 1 year is a minimum, either the website, EOI application site or the forms would have mentioned it. 

Anyway, good luck...
If you find any evidence of such requirement in any of the official site, please share the link here so that the rest of the members will be clear with this. 

Thanks







HWarraich said:


> Thanks dear for your valuable reply.
> 
> I am not confused with state sposorship and family sponsorship. Because he confirmed from immigration officer by providing all post codes where he lived since his PR.
> He lived in one of the post codes of Brisbane Metropolitan area (which is not a regional area for family sponsorship) so thats why he was not able to sponsor me during his stay in Brisbane.
> ...


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

DylanAung said:


> There is no need to call the immigration officer. They don't normally entertain unless you have officially lodged the application and have an application ID, then you can call to check the status. As for requirement, they will direct you to the website.
> 
> The requirement is very clear. As long as your relative lives there permanently with an address, you can apply. I have lodged the EOI for my sister, the address is all that it needs.
> 
> ...


Dear DylanAung,

Immigration officer I mean to say helpline number from where yo can get information about visa and its requirements. 

If this would be the case that only your relatives lives permanently then people cam go there on 189 visa and can soponsor family member after few months say 3-6 months. If you think this can be the case. Its not possible at all!

Have your sister got invite ? Its only post code that needs to be mention in the EOI. Yes, I have checked the forms and only sponsorship declaration and documents to proof of your relation is required to be submitted for your sponsor. Because rest of the details about your sponsor can be fetched by them anytime.

At the last, sure I will do share the official document whenever I will get. But for your information, I have confirmed this from MARA agent also. 

All the best for your sister's application!


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

any applicant whom applied end 2015 early 2016 and got a visa grant? since 2 months+ and no CO assignment :-\ or a visa grant


----------



## MissionAria (Jul 4, 2016)

Subscribed


----------



## SOMU CHOW (Aug 29, 2016)

*Selection for states for family sponsor*

Hello Everyone,

I am new here.

1. For 489 relative sponsor, does we have to apply for the same state to live and work. Or can we apply for another one fron the beggining.

2. Suppose with relative sponsor I like to apply for victoria. Then do I have to fullfill the english requirement of getting 7.0 in IELTS for all band?? which is a requirement for victoria state sponsor ship for my relevant job occupancy.

3. Do I or my relative sponsor, need to show any financial asset for 489 relative sponsor.

Some one please help !! these asking are killing me...please.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

SOMU CHOW said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new here.
> 
> ...


ans 1: relative sponser should be from designated area of any part of australia. No need to apply for the same state as where ur relative lives but include same state in ur EOI
ans 2: as said in ans 1 u have nothing to do with victoria(example) requirement for FS. Only ur occupation should be on SOL and CSOL list
ans 3: sorry dont know about that


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

gtr83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> any applicant whom applied end 2015 early 2016 and got a visa grant? since 2 months+ and no CO assignment :-\ or a visa grant


did u get ur visa ??


----------

